# Locais mais frios e mais quentes de Portugal



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Tenho-me vindo a perguntar quais serão os locais mais frios e os mais quentes de Portugal (Continental).

Para os mais frios, há uns quantos candidatos regionais: 

Serras (Estrela, Gerês, Montesinho...);
Vales do Interior Norte (inversão térmica); 

Para os mais quentes, há claramente duas regiões candidatas: ou é o Sotavento Algarvio ou é o interior do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2020 às 21:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tenho-me vindo a perguntar quais serão os locais mais frios e os mais quentes de Portugal (Continental).
> 
> Para os mais frios, há uns quantos candidatos regionais:
> 
> ...


Quanto aos locais mais frios, concordo com esses que referiste. Aliás, no que diz respeito à inversão térmica qualquer vale de Norte a Sul pode ser incluído, pois há muitos que são desconhecidos e que certamente serão bem frios. Temos o exemplo de Aljezur, Alvega... fora outros que serão idênticos.
Já quanto aos mais quentes, podemos incluir todo o interior Alentejano, Ribatejo, Vale do Sado e alguns locais do Douro. O Interior Alentejano em termos de número de dias com temperaturas elevadas bate qualquer outra região do país, mas o Ribatejo e o Vale do Sado durante ondas de calor com vento de Leste, batem o Alentejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto aos locais mais frios, concordo com esses que referiste. Aliás, no que diz respeito à inversão térmica qualquer vale de Norte a Sul pode ser incluído, pois há muitos que são desconhecidos e que certamente serão bem frios. Temos o exemplo de Aljezur, Alvega... fora outros que serão idênticos.
> Já quanto aos mais quentes, podemos incluir todo o interior Alentejano, Ribatejo, Vale do Sado e alguns locais do Douro. O Interior Alentejano em termos de número de dias com temperaturas elevadas bate qualquer outra região do país, mas o Ribatejo e o Vale do Sado durante ondas de calor com vento de Leste, batem o Alentejo.



É verdade em dias tórridos de verão, localidades do Ribatejo, como Coruche, Santarém, Torres Novas, conseguem igualar, ou mesmo concorrer com as máximas do interior Alentejano.


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

Podem existir várias interpretações de mais quente e mais frio... Podemos falar de mínimas/máximas absolutas, médias de máximas ou mínimas, médias anuais...Dezembros mais frios ou mais quentes num certo ano ou num certo período de tempo... Ou Agostos ou Janeiros...

O IPMA, já há uns bons anos, publicou um artigo sobre os locais de Portugal continental com as temperaturas máximas médias mais altas nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, no período 1960-1990.
Acho que para chegar a tais estimativas, utilizaram medições em abrigos meteorológicos, mas também interpolações.
Fizeram também uma análise exaustiva a diversos fatores locais e consequentemente conseguiram criar mapas com grande detalhe.
Penso que sobressaíram algumas regiões no Alto Douro, uma sei que fica perto de Cerejais. Uma outra, penso que fica na foz do Sabor.

Outra região, onde obtiveram valores muito altos, fica relativamente perto do Rio Tejo, mas bem no interior (não muito longe do Rosmaninhal).

A terceira região, onde obtiveram valores muito altos, mas já notoriamente abaixo das mencionadas acima, foi no Vale do Guadiana, a alguns kms a leste de Beja.

No entanto, é o Vale do Guadiana, a região mais extensa e contínua em Portugal que tem os verões muito quentes. Isto porque no Alto Douro e no Tejo interior, o contraste entre as zonas circundantes e os locais mais quentes, é muito maior (especialmente no Alto Douro).

Neste estudo, também publicaram uma versão com as mínimas (dos meses mais quentes para o período de 1960-1990).

Claro que novas descobertas, poderão contradizer de forma significativa ou confirmar satisfatoriamente o que foi publicado neste estudo, assim como até indicar outros locais como candidatos... Mas até agora, nada mais foi publicado sobre o tema, pelo menos de que eu tenha conhecimento.
Como o mapa apresenta estimativas, também para alguns locais com estações, deu para verificar que os valores apresentados, são realistas ou até ligeiramente abaixo (pelo menos nos casos, em que foi possível comparar).
Penso que o IPMA ainda tem esse estudo, mas para o obter é preciso pagar.

Qual o local mais quente em médias anuais, não sei, mas provavelmente o Tejo Interior e o Vale do Guadiana, devem ter os locais mais quentes...

Mas claro que se as ilhas forem incluídas na equação, a Madeira, deverá ter as maiores médias anuais.

Quanto aos locais mais frios, seria muito interessante, se alguém apresentasse algum estudo, mas penso que em termos de média anual, deverão ser muito provavelmente, os pontos mais altos (zonas mais altas da Serra da Estrela, da Serra de Montesinho, da Peneda-Gerês, etc...).
Se incluirmos as ilhas, não sei que ordem de temperaturas são registadas no alto do Pico dos Açores (a única zona em Portugal, classificada com Clima de Tundra, por Koppen-Geiger).
Mas que chove muito por lá, disso parece não haver dúvidas.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2020 às 09:56)

Eu diria que uma coisa e quem tem as temperaturas mais altas no Verao, e outra coisa e quem tem as temperaturas medias anuais mais altas.
Nao sei a media anual mais alta sera algures no Sotavento Algarvio, ou entao um pouco mais acima no Vale do Guadiana.
O Vale do Douro tem dias muito frios no Inverno.

Lisboa, Faro e o litoral alentejano tambem devem ter temperaturas medias anuais relativamente elevadas.

Quanto as medias mais baixas, talvez seja Serra da Estrela.

Se incluirmos as ilhas, a media mais alta, deve ser algures na costa sul da Madeira. E media mais baixa, poderia ser ate no topo do Pico.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2020 às 20:18)

irpsit disse:


> Eu diria que uma coisa e quem tem as temperaturas mais altas no Verao, e outra coisa e quem tem as temperaturas medias anuais mais altas.
> Nao sei a media anual mais alta sera algures no Sotavento Algarvio, ou entao um pouco mais acima no Vale do Guadiana.
> O Vale do Douro tem dias muito frios no Inverno.
> 
> ...



Sim, claro que temperaturas médias anuais mais altas, não são o mesmo que as temperaturas mais altas no verão.

Mas pessoalmente acho que o vale do Guadiana, não dá chances ao sotavento algarvio.


----------

